

Ask HN: What web apps do you pay for? - nysauhem

Especially the ones that have free counterparts
======
uzish
We are a web based company and our mix includes: zendesk, get satisfaction,
github, campaign monitor, new relic.

Also - many small businesses pay for ours -<http://www.pipejump.com> (:

------
tlrobinson
GitHub

------
destraynor
Basecamp, Dropbox, Highrise, Campaign Monitor, Xero, probably a few more.

(That's my company, not me personally, personally I don't have any paid apps.
I've no problem with doing so, just never needed any)

------
deco
For my tech work: Basecamp, Beanstalk, and Ballpark.

For my music work: Soundcloud and ArtistData.

------
zumbojo
Netflix, Flickr, GitHub

------
krisneuharth
Netflix and flickr. Maybe Pandora soon.

------
MPiccinato
flickr, freshbooks and github

------
openfly
flickr. that's about it.

------
nailer
github and p2h (last one is more a service than an app).

------
ltwo
Zoho & Pandora

------
abronte
github and toggl

------
NginUS
Fastmail

------
milofelipe
Flickr

